# Colt Mustang Pocketlite .380



## mkim1120

this looks like a great to have as a concealed
but does anyone have any reviews on this pistol?
any major issues or does it do its job flawlessly?


----------



## Baldy

*Colt MK IV Government .380.*

My wife has the one step larger Government .380 and it is a little shooter. I had my gunsmith replace all the springs and clean it up and it will shoot anything we put in it. A very fine little pistol and expensive too. Cost me a good Ruger SP-101 and $75.00 last year. :smt1099


----------



## camper

My pocketlite eats anything except Russian ammo. I have the moly steel blued version as well and it is the same way, doesn't like Russian ammo. I did get new Wolff guide rods and springs for both of them. They shoot great. Must add that I have two mags that I though weren't working as well as they should so I replaced these mag springs as well.


----------



## Loadmaster

I am also in the market for one. I found an engraved mustang at a pawn shop and it was sweet until I looked at the price tag. It felt awsome in the hand but $1248 was a bit steep for a .380.


----------



## michael t

My Mustang has alway been a good pistol. They are getting expensive. On I belive it was Gunbroker A LNIB 1994 SS went for$ 2075 At best was a $650 gun.


----------



## bompa

Have a Mustang and a Pony and both are great..Wish Colt would bring the family back into production...Wouldn't help me though as you can't get a new colt in this state,MA..Used Colt 380's are going for $600 and up at gun shows here,just a bit too steep for my pocketbook..


----------



## kansas_plainsman

Here's mine - wearing a new refinish:


----------



## MondoBellisimo

*My Mustang with their big brothers*









Im really impressed with the Mustang. I reaload 95gr. fmj roundnose with W231 and compare it with the Browning BDA .380, the Mustang exhibits less felt recoil and is just as accurate. :smt023


----------



## hideit

I also have loved colts for 38 + years now
Seems to me that the 380 colts are now collectors items and will only appreciate in value
For today's money - compare the length and height of the mustang to the Walther PPK also in 380 or the Kahr PM9 in 9mm!!! 
For the same dimensions and weight for a CCW in the pocket or purse I'd save that colt in a safe and get the 9mm kahr!!


----------



## Guest

I had a .380 Mustang a few yrs. ago and butt hole me got rid of it!:smt021


----------

